# microondable



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

Acabo de llegar de la compra y me encontré con una sorpresa: _microondable_. Entiéndase (así lo entendí yo) que _se puede calentar en el microondas_.
Constato que la Fundación del Español Urgente no se pronuncia sobre su pertinencia, tan solo dice que es neologismo .

¿Lo han encontrado ya? ¿Pegaron un respingo (como yo ) ¿Creen que tiene porvenir?

Gracias por vuestras ´reflexiones.
Un beso.
Martine


----------



## jorgema

¿Si aceptan _microondable _como neologismo, quiere decir que también admiten el verbo *microondar*?


----------



## torrebruno

Claro: calentar o cocinar algo en el microondas.
¿No conocías el verbo *ollaexpresar*?


----------



## jorgema

torrebruno said:


> Claro: calentar o cocinar algo en el microondas.
> ¿No conocías el verbo *ollaexpresar*?



¿Expresar algo mediante el sonido de las ollas?


----------



## Calambur

_microondable _nunca lo vi ni oí (¡por suerte!).
Pero a mi entender, para que ese adjetivo tuviera sentido, debería existir antes el verbo _microondar_... Luego _microondar _+ -ble.
En fin, ni el adjetivo ni el verbo me parecen aceptables, pero a todo se acostumbra el hombre...

*jorgema*: nos cruzamos...


----------



## Calambur

torrebruno said:


> ¿No conocías el verbo *ollaexpresar*?


Ése no, pero 'ollaapresionar > ollaapresionable' podría ser...


----------



## jorgema

He visto en inglés _microweaveable_, y me imagino que alquien pensó que podía armar algo semejante en español utilizando el sufijo -able.


----------



## Agró

Cada vez suena más normal "guglear" (¿"gugleable"?) y otras cosas parecidas, así que prepárense para lo peor.
Yo le auguro éxito.


----------



## torrebruno

Nooo, de *ollaexpresable.
*Primero fue sartenable. Después ollable. Le siguió placainduccionable. Hay cosas que son también freidurables u hornoelectricondables.
El último grito son los alimentos lasergisables. 
Y terminaremos con alimentos crudos, veréis.

P.D.: estoy con Agró.


----------



## cxiro

Yo personalmente no entiendo porqué uno tiene que tener miedo de la evolución de la lengua según la evolución de la vida. Imaginad cómo se oía en la _edad de piedra _el verbo _forjar...
_


----------



## duvija

torrebruno said:


> Nooo, de *ollaexpresable.
> *Primero fue sartenable. Después ollable. Le siguió placainduccionable. Hay cosas que son también freidurables u hornoelectricondables.
> El último grito son los alimentos lasergisables.
> Y terminaremos con alimentos crudos, veréis.
> 
> Miren, el cerdo crockpotable queda sensacional.
> 
> P.D.: estoy con Agró.


----------



## Pinairun

cxiro said:


> Yo personalmente no entiendo por qué uno tiene que tener miedo de la evolución de la lengua según la evolución de la vida. Imaginad cómo se oía en la _edad de piedra _el verbo _forjar...
> _



Supongo que de ninguna manera...


----------



## torrebruno

> Miren, el cerdo crockpotable queda sensacional.



¿Ese es el que después de comer se pota?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Qué despliegue culinario, espero que no os olvidéis de tapergüerizar las sobras...


----------



## Galathil

Si se puede utilizar microondable, también es aplicable "horneable", "freible","cocinable", "asable",y otros muchos términos mas que no los recoge un diccionario, pero son gramaticalmente correctos.

SyC.


----------



## cxiro

Pinairun said:


> Supongo que de ninguna manera...


Gracias por corregir mi error (lo cometo muy a menudo). En cuanto a lo demás, exagero a proposito.


----------



## woosh

Es un viejo conocido, pero en la variante más "castellanizada" 'microondeable'.


----------



## Mr.P

Y bueno, técnicamente si hacemos la relación horno - horneable, entonces podría existir microondas - microondable. Eso en caso de que el aparato efectivamente se llamara Microondas, pero hasta donde alcanza mi entendimiento el aparato en sí mismo sigue siendo un horno, con la variante de que su mecanismo  de cocción es a través de la radiación de micro-ondas. Según eso me parece que el nombre podría entenderse como una relación cuasi metonímica y, por ende, tiendo a pensar que sería incorrecto el vocablo microondable.


----------



## swift

Calambur said:


> Pero a mi entender, para que ese adjetivo tuviera sentido, debería existir antes el verbo _microondar_... Luego _microondar _+ -ble.


En cuanto a eso tampoco podemos estar demasiado seguros, Cal. Recordá que uno de los procedimientos de la neología es la derivación regresiva, que consiste en formar supuestos primitivos que a su vez darán origen a nuevos términos derivados (por medio de afijos).

Todo eso para decir que _microondable_ puede usarse en etiquetas de productos que se pueden calentar o cocer en microondas, pero su cacofonía me hace dudar del éxito de este vocablo. En fin, que mi oído y el oído del resto de los hispanoparlantes _dados a hablar sofisticadamente_son son dos oídos distintos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Galathil said:


> Si se puede utilizar microondable, también es aplicable "horneable", "freible","cocinable", "asable",y otros muchos términos mas que no los recoge un diccionario, pero son gramaticalmente correctos.
> 
> SyC.


No dudo de que lo sean, ni por un instante, pero nunca los he usado, y no porque no me guste cocinar. Si esos no los he nunca echado en falta, mucho menos lo voy a hacer con el que amablemente ha sacado a colación Cintia,  para nuestro "solaz" y divertimiento.
Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Mr.P said:


> Y bueno, técnicamente si hacemos la relación horno - horneable, entonces podría existir microondas - microondable. Eso en caso de que el aparato efectivamente se llamara Microondas, pero hasta donde alcanza mi entendimiento el aparato en sí mismo sigue siendo un horno, con la variante de que su mecanismo de cocción es a través de la radiación de micro-ondas


Exacto.
Y si el horno funciona con gas qué ¿debemos decir gaseable?
¿"Electrificable", para el caso de un horno eléctrico?
Una perogrullada.
Lamentablemente yo también creo que tiene futuro, que hay gente para todo.
_


----------



## ErOtto

jorgema said:


> ...imagino que alquien pensó que podía armar algo semejante en español utilizando el sufijo -able.



Y la *armó *
Sólo hay que fijarse en la cantidad de respuestas que tiene el hilo. 

Con lo fácil que es decir *apto para microondas*. 
Tampoco se dice _*vitroceramicable*_... sino *apto para vitrocerámicas *


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

A mí, personalmente, no me gusta, pero todo al final se reducirá a si la gente lo adopta o no. El problema es que el idioma inglés es mucho abierto a utilizar cualquier palabra como verbo (como "to google") y a ponerle un sufijo, y a correr, como en este caso.

Tenéis razón los que opináis que si se acepta ésta habría que aceptar las demás, pero, ya sabéis a veces se popularizan unas y otras no, misterios de la vida .

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> En cuanto a eso tampoco podemos estar demasiado seguros, Cal. Recordá que uno de los procedimientos de la neología es la derivación regresiva, que consiste en formar supuestos primitivos que a su vez darán origen a nuevos términos derivados (por medio de afijos).


¡Tocada!
¡Chapó!


----------



## Mr.P

Como dije en otro post, la lengua no puede adecuarse a la academia, sino al revés. La lengua está en constante evolución y es bueno que lo haga, no podemos lamentarnos porque aparezcan nuevos términos. Ha pasado toda la vida y seguirá pasando, pues incluso a esos cambios, que alguna vez habrán sido vulgares, hoy debemos la belleza de nuestra lengua. En lugar de discutir sobre la aparición de nuevas palabras, creo que sí podríamos centrarnos en la pertinencia de la construcción de estas y evaluar distintas formas para adoptar un mismo concepto.

En este caso particular no me choca el hecho de la novedad, simplemente, como dije antes, me hace eco el carácter metonímico.


----------



## duvija

Bueno, siempre defiendo los neologismos, vengan de donde vengan. Es lo normal, aunque a los más puristas les disguste. Y 'microondeable' - un poco larga -  me parece más fácil que 'apropiada para cocinar en el horno de microondas', o vaya a saber qué frase larga se puede usar.


----------



## oa2169

Mr.P said:


> Y bueno, técnicamente si hacemos la relación horno - horneable, entonces podría existir microondas - microondable. Eso en caso de que el aparato efectivamente se llamara Microondas, pero hasta donde alcanza mi entendimiento el aparato en sí mismo sigue siendo un horno, con la variante de que su mecanismo  de cocción es a través de la radiación de micro-ondas. Según eso me parece que el nombre podría entenderse como una relación cuasi metonímica y, por ende, tiendo a pensar que sería incorrecto el vocablo microondable.



Entiendo que también existe el verbo "hornar", razón por la cual se puede construir la palabra "hornable" lo que da para pensar que "microondable" está bien construida.

Mr. P, estoy de acuerdo contigo en que el aparato es primeramente un horno solo que funciona con microondas: El nombre correcto es horno de/a microondas.

Lo correcto sería decir "horneable/hornable con microondas".

A propósito: ¿microondable se referirá a los alimentos o a las vasijas contenedoras de los mismos y que se introducen al horno microondas?

Un abrazo.


----------



## cxiro

oa2169 said:


> A propósito: ¿microondable se referirá a los alimentos o a las vasijas contenedoras de los mismos y que se introducen al horno microondas?



Α las vasijas, claro, que los alimentos casi siempre lo son.


----------



## ErOtto

oa2169 said:


> ...el aparato es primeramente un horno solo que funciona con microondas: El nombre correcto es horno de/a microondas.







oa2169 said:


> ...¿microondable se referirá a los alimentos o a las vasijas contenedoras de los mismos y que se introducen al horno microondas?



En principio, a todo aquello que es *apto para microondas*.


----------



## oa2169

cxiro said:


> Α las vasijas, claro, que los alimentos _*casi siempre*_ lo son.



Tu lo has dicho: casi siempre, pero no siempre.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Calambur

oa2169 said:


> Entiendo que también existe el verbo "hornar", ...


Para mí lo correcto es *hornear*.



> Del DUE.*-ar
> 1 *Sufijo del infinitivo de los verbos de la primera conjugación; con él solo o, más frecuentemente,* precedido de «e», se forman verbos derivados de nombres,* de adjetivos y hasta de adverbios: ‘torear, ensuciar, bastantear’. Los verbos nuevos o formados en lenguaje informal acomodaticiamente, se forman con esta terminación: ‘concursar, desplazar’.


...pero en cualquier momento cuelgo los guantes.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Muchas gracias a todos .

En Google: Aproximadamente 5.280 resultados.
Volveremos a hacer la prueba dentro de unos cinco años, a ver qué tal se porta la palabra. Igual inventan otro tipo de horno que no utilice las micro ondas y tenemos que enfrentarnos a un nuevo neologismo.

Sin embargo noto que el micro ondas es de uso corriente desde hace varias décadas pero que es solo ahora que aparece la palabra. No nos hacía falta, nos apañábamos sin ella.
Puede que tengan razón los que lo relacionan con una copia del inglés.

Un beso.
Martine


----------



## swift

Y 'microondable' va a aparecer en el DRAE después de la aparición de esa nueva tecnología.


----------



## duvija

swift said:


> Y 'microondable' va a aparecer en el DRAE después de la aparición de esa nueva tecnología.



... y obviamente mucho tiempo después de la desaparición del microondas


----------



## Vampiro

No se quejen tanto, que podría ser peor: “maicroweiveable”, por ejemplo.
_


----------



## duvija

Vampiro said:


> No se quejen tanto, que podría ser peor: “maicroweiveable”, por ejemplo.
> _



Hey, ¡esa es la palabra que yo uso!


----------

